# Solar generators



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been looking at the solar generator from "Solution Science".They are very pricey but everything I've read seems to be real good and should take care of a small home.Now fellows I can hear you now(oh if you build this and that it's 10 times cheaper etc) well it's just me no SO and I'm not that "handy" with this type of stuffSo what's your take on this investment????


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

You know if you build one on your own it will probably be much cheaper and better.
If you gave a link or some indication of the model/price/solar watts it would be easier for people to tell you just how overpriced it is Seriously though nothing wrong with purchasing a prepackaged setup but they can often be VERY misleading in the way they are represented so posting some details of what you are looking at may be worth it.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's the Power hub 1800 200 ah battery(from Solution from Science).It gives all kind of info on the web site but dummy me doesn't know how to post it on here Sorry.... They claim that it will run almost the whole house (within reason).


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

gabbyj310, that is WAY over-priced for what you get. Plus know that it will run maybe one refrigerator only.
Please read this thread...........
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/

Here is what you are looking at?
http://www.solutionsfromscience.com/?cat=65


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

If you decide to make your own, know that you are not alone many on here will help answer any question you can think of and we understand some folks are not electricians. We can help every step along the way. Note: many are way smarter than I


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

(2) 250 watt solar panels with regulator, inverter, and 2 batteries. Oops, the actual specs say 150W solar panels. All that for only $4K???
150W panels are $200+ ea.
250W panels are $375 from Home Depot and $240 on up at other places.
A 60A MPPT charge controller will run you $230 from Home Depot.
I guess the 2 batteries, inverter, the fancy rollaround cart, and the 50' cables are $3K. Hmm.
A better deal IMHO though I'm not recommending Home Depot is this: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Grape-Solar-400-Watt-Off-Grid-Solar-Panel-Kit-GS-400-KIT/203505963
You can buy two, and still have $1K left over for batteries, inverter, mounts, frames, and cables. BTW, the batteries are about $250 ea.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Actually not as bad as some I have seen for pricing. I don't see anything wrong with the way it's designed at least. Except how they make it seems like you can just plop the panels down anywhere, they need to be VERY secure if you have any wind, I have seen a pair bend over a 2" aluminum pipe like a banana Also tall grass etc will hurt performance so you really don't want them on the ground.
http://www.mysolarbackup.com/1800specs.html
Going by these specs you are getting;
300W of panels x $1-$1.50/watt=$300-$450 call it $500 
(or if they were 250W despite what it says in specs then $750max)
Sunsaver mppt controller=$250 (not the charger I would pick because of price)
200AH of battery (note they use sealed lead acid not AGM)=$250ish

Then the way they are going is buying the Xantrex powerhub for the inverter/charger/battery box, they are not making one. Looks like they retail for about $900 which is a bit steep for a 1500W modified sine wave inverter etc imo.









So that brings the total to about $2000 for the same components and they are charging $4000 :dunno: If you want to get it all in one go it looks like it should work fine just anchor those panels well, otherwise you could get help to build one that is identical or possibly slightly better/cheaper.


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

WOW folks,great info..I sure need a "Rent a Husband" to get this built for me! Glad I waited and ask the right people..Thanks for all the input too.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I know it can seem daunting but if you go with a setup like theirs then it is only 4 components more or less, and some low voltage wiring. Someone who has worked on rv's, boats, or even general mechanics should have no problem putting it together in a day or a weekend. 
I have no problem paying people to do stuff professionally but the markup in the alternative energy market whenever a "system" is involved, just seems over the top.

On the other hand if someone has the cash and not the time or means to put one together, at least someone is making them available. The ones that really get me are ones that are insanely overpriced AND designed poorly.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Take the time and learn how to do it yourself. It's a skill you'll always have then... AND if something goes wrong in the future you'll know how to fix it. With a "black box" bundle, you might not be able to easily replace just the one failed part while if you did it yourself you will be able to know what failed and replace that part. Finally, with a DIY system you'll have a much easier time expanding it with more panels and/or batteries than you will with a pre-canned system.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Also, you can break it down into smaller jobs and spread the work over several weekends if you wish.

Mount the panels one day (2-4 hours), wire the charge controller another day (1-2 hours), make a battery rack (2 hours), etc. It's really quite easy with no black magic required.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

When I install a solar system to our motorhome I used the two original 6 volt golf cart batteries that came in the motorhome and added two new ones to double the output power because I intended to not run the generator and totally rely on solar power while boondocking out in the middle of a desert in Northern Nevada. This system worked great for four year before having the older two batteries finally give up due to a problem I had with a maintenance charge system over a winter a few years back. Those two original batteries may have been many years old as the motorhome is a 1995 model, so I figure the batteries did a good job for their age.


----------

